# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Το καναρίνι μου έβγαλε κάτι στο πόδι

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι ο Ρίο έβγαλε κάτι στο δεξί του πόδι στο πίσω δαχτυλο. Είναι σαν μία άσπρη φουσκάλα όχι ιδιαίτερα διογκομένη. Απλά το σύγκρινα με το άλλο μου καναρίνι. Προσπάθησα να το πιάσω με τα χίλια ζόρια και του το καθάρισα με μία μπατονέτα και λίγο μπεταντίν. Είχε λίγες ακαθαρσίες πάνω του. Τώρα του έβαλα και μπανιέρα να κάνει μπανιο. Σας παραθέτω και 2 φωτό αλλά δεν είναι πολύ καθαρές.





Η δεύτερη είναι στραβή και δεν μπορούσα να τη διορθώσω.

Περιμένω την βοήθειά σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη να μπει σε καραντινα, απομακρυνε το κλουβι του απο το αλλο καναρινι, (νομιζω) ειναι Ευλογιά Καναρινιών. διαβασε και αυτο το θεμα Ξερή Ευλογιά τέτοια εποχή??? μοιαζει η φουσκαλα με της φωτογραφιας που σου παρεθεσα? προσπαθησε να του βγαλεις πιο καθαρες φωτογραφιες, σε λιγο οι πιο εμπειροι επι του θεματος θα σου πουν.

----------


## panos70

εαν δεν ειναι καποιο χτυπημα που εχει πρηστει, τοτε ειναι ξηρη ευλογια,βαλε 2-3 μερες μπεταντιν και αν το εχεις μαζι με αλλο πουλακι απομακρυνε το

----------


## Harisagr

> Χαρη να μπει σε καραντινα, απομακρυνε το κλουβι του απο το αλλο καναρινι, (νομιζω) ειναι Ευλογιά Καναρινιών. διαβασε και αυτο το θεμα Ξερή Ευλογιά τέτοια εποχή??? μοιαζει η φουσκαλα με της φωτογραφιας που σου παρεθεσα? προσπαθησε να του βγαλεις πιο καθαρες φωτογραφιες, σε λιγο οι πιο εμπειροι επι του θεματος θα σου πουν.


Όχι δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με αυτό. Είναι πολύ πιο ήπιο και άσπρο το σημάδι. Το θέμα είναι ότι φοβάμαι να πιάσω το πουλί!!! Πάντως είναι χώρια από το άλλο πουλί. Μόλις του άλλαξα και κλουβί και απολύμανα το δικό του.

----------


## mariakappa

εμενα σαν μολυνση μου φαινεται αλλα καλο θα ηταν, για να μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε , να βαλεις μια πιο καθαρη φωτο.

----------


## Harisagr

Έβγαλα και μία πιο καθαρή. Με παιδεψε πολύ και το λυπόμουνα να το πιάσω....

----------


## jk21

αν και δειχνει μαλλον για ευλογια ,επειδη ειναι μακρινη παιζει να εχει χτυπησει καπου και να εχει μικρομολυνση .παρε απο φαρμακειο αυτη την αλοιφη 

http://www.sfee.gr/files/medicine/CV...e%20change.pdf και βαζε πολυ λεπτο στρωμα εκει που ειναι ερεθισμενο μονο για μερικες μερες (4-6 ) .αν δεν υπαρξει μειωση συνεχιζεις με ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη 1 προς 10 στην συνεχεια γιατι μαλλον θα προκειται για ξηρη ευλογια .να εχεις μακρια το αλλο πουλακι

----------


## Harisagr

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι χτύπημα δεν κάθεται καθόλου ήσυχος !!!

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν πολυπιστευω αλλα δωσε το φαρμακο .εχω λογο που στο λεω

----------


## Harisagr

Έννοείτε ότι θα το δώσω. Σήμερα θα το πάρω κιόλας. Είναι ακριβό σαν φάρμακο?

----------


## lagreco69

> Έννοείτε ότι θα το δώσω. Σήμερα θα το πάρω κιόλας. Είναι ακριβό σαν φάρμακο?


Γυρω στα 4 με 5 ευρω.

----------


## Harisagr

Του έβαλα την αλοιφή!

Πόσες φορές τη μέρα να του βάζω?

Είχα δυσκολία στο να τη βάλω όμως. Του έβρεξα με ένα ψεκαστηράκι τα φτερά και το στριμωξα στην άκρη του κλουβιού όπου του έβαλα την αλοιφή με μία μπατονέτα.

Ελπίζω να γίνει γρήγορα καλά!!!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## lagreco69

Θα πρεπει να γραφει δοσολογια, στο χαρτι που εχει μεσα στην συσκευασια του.

----------


## Harisagr

Γράφει ανάλογα με την περίπτωση μία ή δύο φορές τη μέρα. Εάν η προσβεβλημένη περιοχή είναι μεγάλη ή όχι. Αφού είναι μοναχά για ένα πουλάκι και ένα τόσο μικρό σημάδι θα πρέπει να δίνω μία φορά. Σωστα?

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη αμα γραφει μονο αυτα στο χαρτι, τοτε καλυτερα!! να σου απαντησει καποιο μελος που ειχε αναλογη εμπειρια. 
δεν ειμαι σιγουρος! μην σου λεω οτι να ειναι  :winky:

----------


## jk21

μια φορα αρκει .δεν υπαρχει μεγαλος ερεθισμος .το απογευμα πριν κουρνιασει να βαζεις

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Έχω καλά νέα από το καναρίνι. Το πρήξιμο έχει υποχωρήσει τελείως και έχει μείνει μόνο ένα μαυρο μικρό σημαδάκι το οποίο χτές ήταν κόκκινο και πιθανολογώ ότι ήταν απο αίμα. Έλπιζω να γίνει καλά σύντομα και να μην έχει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να θελω περισσοτερο ... να ηταν ξηρη ευλογια ή να μην ηταν ... βασικα ειναι η δευτερη φορα που ακουω οτι η συγκεκριμενη αλοιφη εχει αμεσα αποτελεσματα σε οιδημα που μοιαζει με ξηρη ευλογια .θα του βαλεις 3-4 μερες ακομα αλλα σταδιακα οσο γινεται λιγοτερη γιατι οτι εχει και κορτιζονη πρεπει να μειωνεται σταδιακα

----------


## Harisagr

Κι εγώ μετά από αυτά που διάβασα χτες το φοβόμουν για ξηρή ευλογιά. Πολύ μάλιστα. Και το πρωι που σηκώθηκα το είδα λες και παράσανε 3-4 μέρες και υποχώρησε. Δεν το περίμενα τόσο γρήγορα!

Όσον αφορά την ξηρή ευλογιά. Τα επηρεάζει στη διάθεση και στο κελάηδιμα ή όχι ιδιαίτερα? Γιατί ο δικός μου έκανε και εξακολουθεί να κάνει χαλασμό.

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλησπερα.Πολυ ευχαριστο αυτο το νεο!!!! Φιλε Χαρη,ελπιζω να πανε ολα μεχρι τελους καλα._

----------


## ninos

Δεν τους επηρεάζει το κελάηδισμα. Μια χαρά τραγουδάνε.

----------


## jk21

Το σημαντικο στην ολη υποθεση ειναι οτι αν και σε αλλα κρουσματα εμφανους ξερης ευλογιας στο μελλον εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα οπως αυτη και ακομη μια περιπτωση τοτε ειτε μπερδευουμε πολλες φορες την ξηρη ευλογια με χτυπηματα ή κυριως με τσιμπηματα απο κουνουπια που δεν μεταφερουν απαραιτητα τον ιο ή με την αλοιφη αυτη τα συμπτωματα (οχι απαραιτητα και η ενεργη φαση εσωτερικα του ιου ) υποχωρουν κανοντας ακομη πιο σπανιες τις δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις και επιπλοκες και τελος ισως και ιος υποχωρει πιο γρηγορα ... δεν ξερω τι να πω .το μελλον θα δειξει σε αλλες περιπτωσεις

----------


## Harisagr

Δευτερη μέρα δράσης της αλοιφής και το αποτέλεσμα ακόμα καλυτερο από το χθεσινο. Κανένα πρήξιμο στο σημείο που αρχικά υπήρχε και το σημάδι που ήταν κόκκινο και μετά ξεράθηκε μίκρυνε ακόμα πιο πολύ.

Ειλικρινα jk21 σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!

----------


## ninos

όντως πολύ περίεργο βρε παιδιά. Εμένα το πουλάκι που είχε "ξηρή ευλογιά" έκανε σχεδόν 25 μέρες να φύγει και ταλαιπωριόμουν με ιώδια - betadine κτλ. Όμως και ένα απλό χτύπημα να ήταν Δημήτρη, θα ήταν λογικό μέσα σε 24 ώρες να υπάρξει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά ;

Όταν σου είναι εύκολο Χάρη, βγάλε μια φωτογραφία το ποδαράκι του

----------


## jk21

η γενταμυκινη του ειναι καλη αντιβιωτικη ουσια .σε απλο χτυπημα σε συνδιασμο με την κορτιζονη που εχει ισως σε απλο χτυπημα να μην ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο .. αλλα αν ηταν ξηρη ευλογια ... του χρονου τον ιουλη θα εχουμε στα νεα κρουσματα ευκαρια να βγαλουμε πιο ασφαλη συμπερασματα

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
Κατα την απουσία μου εδώ και δύο μέρες δεν κατάφερα να περιποιηθώ το καναρινάκι μου σωστά. Παρόλα αυτά η καταστασή του εξακολουθεί και βελτιώνεται. Έχω εφαρμόσει την αλοιφή 3 φορές και λέω να την συνεχίσω από αύριο.

Υπόσχομαι και φωτογραφίες με τη βελτίωση το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## jk21

κανονικα η αντιβιωτικη αλοιφη δεν πρεπει να διακοπτεται πριν το τελος της .εν πασει περιπτωσει δωσε 3 μερες ακομα

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 

Περάσανε οι μέρες και τελείωσε επιτέλους η θεραπέια στο καναρινάκι μου. Δεν εχει καθολου πρήξιμο και στο σημείο του κοκκινίσματος είναι πλέον μαύρο σαν μικρό σημαδάκι. Δεν τον ενοχλεί καθόλου όμως και συνεχίζει να μας παίρνει τα αυτιά! Έγινε και μια απολύμανση στο χώρο όπου ήταν το κλουβί για τυχόν κουνούπια η αυγα κουνουπιων που πιστεύω πως ηταν η αιτία για αυτό που έπαθε.

Και για του λόγου το αληθές.............



*Δημήτρη (jk21) σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάρα πολύ.*

----------


## jk21

αν του χρονου το καλοκαιρι σε κρουσματα ευλογιας διαπιστωθει κατι αντιστοιχο (οποτε μαλλον και το δικο σου δεν θα ηταν απλο χτυπημα ) τοτε τουλαχιστον ως προς την ξηρη ευλογια και την μειωση των συμπτωματων της ,θα εχει γινει ενα τεραστιο βημα .ή μπορει απλα να διαπιστωσουμε οτι τσιμπηματα απο κουνουπια που διογκωνουν τα ποδια δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ξηρη ευλογια .σιγουρα σε μια τετοια περιπτωση θα ειχε πολυ ενδιαφερον να διαπιστωθει αν ενα πουλι ειχε ξηρη ευλογια ή κατι αλλο μεσω ειδικων εξετασεων (οχι μονο οπτικης διαπιστωσης του γιατρου ) οπου διαπιστωνεται ο ιος ..

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σημερα παρατηρησα το καναρίνι και είδα οτι πάλι εχει πρηστεί το ποδαρακι του. Δεν εχει καποιο εξάνθημα. Το χρώμα του ειναι το φυσιολογικό του και λίγο πιο πορτοκαλί. Μη μπορώντας να περιμένω εβαλα και πάλι την αλοιφή που μου ειχε συστησει ο Δημητρης. Να συνεχίσω την ιδια θεραπεία με την άλλη φορά? Να κανω κάτι άλλο? Αν και μπορεί να ειναι βλακεία αυτο που λέω πιστεύω οτι ειναι ερεθισμένο επειδή συνεχώς ειναι πιασμένος στο σουπιοκόκκαλο. Κρεμασμένος μπορώ να πω. Μπανάκι δεν μπορώ να του βάλω λόγω καιρού. Να το παρω σε εσωτερικό χώρο τουλάχιστον για το μπανάκι του? Και εννοείτε οτι επειδη τον προοριζα να μπει σε μια ζευγαρωστρα μαζι με άλλο αρσενικό, οτι θα παρει αναβολή μια τέτοια κίνηση.

----------


## jk21

σαφως και συνεχιση της καραντινας .βγαλε φωτο να το δουμε .μαλλον θα βαλεις παλι αλοιφη αλλα βαλε φωτο

----------


## Harisagr

Εβαλα παντως το πρωι. Αλλα φωτο δεν εβγαλα. Αυριο με την ημερα να μην το τρομαξω τωρα. Πρέπει να του βάλω μπανάκι?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι αυτο που προεχει .ας δουμε τη φωτο και βλεπουμε

----------


## Harisagr

Να και η φωτο με το προβλημα. Σημερα το χρωμα ειναι λιγοτερο εντονο απο χθες.



Ηδη μπηκε στην ολοκαινουργια ζευγαρωστρα για να εχει χωρο να ασκηται και για να γινει απολυμανση στο παλιο.

----------


## jk21

εννοεις πισω δαχτυλο διπλα στο νυχι;

----------


## Harisagr

> εννοεις πισω δαχτυλο διπλα στο νυχι;


παραληψη μου. ακριβως εκει ναι

----------


## jk21

βαλε ξανα αλοιφη 2 φορες την ημερα για 5 μερες και ας εχει μειωθει και νωριτερα

----------


## Harisagr

Στεναχωρηθηκα για το συγκεκριμενο διότι τον προοριζα για αναπαραγωγη και τωρα το σκεφτομαι μην τυχον ειναι κατι μεταδοτικό. Μόλις υποχωρήσει να βάλω το χώρισμα στο κλουβί και να έχω και δευτερο πουλι. Η και χωρίς χωρισμα....

----------


## jk21

θα περασει 1 μηνας χωρις συμπτωματα και μετα αλλο πουλι

----------


## Harisagr

Θέλω τη γνώμη σας. Να το βάλω για αναπαραγωγη την ανοιξη η όχι? Είναι μεταδοτικό λετε αυτο που έχει? Εσείς τι θα κάνατε?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειναι ξηρη ευλογια ,αν μεχρι τοτε ειναι καλα ,σαφως να το βαλεις .αλλα ποιος μπορει να το αποκλεισει οτι ειναι ... ;
ομως δες εδω .η ευλογια δεν μεταφερεται μεσω γεννας και μην ακουσεις κανεναν που θα το πει 
*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*αν το πουλι εχει αποθεραπευτει ,για να μεταδωσει τον ιο πρεπει να τσιμπηθει απο κουνουπι και μετα το κουνουπι να τσιμπησει τα αλλα .Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το ζευγαρωνεις κανονικα ( εχω ατομα υποψην μου που ζευγαρωσανε και δεν ειχανε κρουσματα στα μικρα ) και αν εμφανιστουν κουνουπια ,αφαιρεις τον αρσενικο ή ακομα καλυτερα καλυπτεις την συγκεκριμενη ζευγαρωστρα με κουνουπιερα (τουλι )

----------


## Harisagr

Σοβαρα? Εγω αυτο ακριβως ειχα ακουσει. Οτι μεταφερεται μεσω της γέννας στα μικρα. Ελπιζω να ειναι καλα τότε. Θελω παρα πολύ απόγονους απο αυτο το πουλί. Για κοινο καναρίνι έχει πολύ ξεχωριστό κελάηδημα.

----------


## jk21

θα πρεπει να προσεξεις να μην τσιμπηθει απο κουνουπι .αν αυτο μπορεις να το αποκλεισεις τοτε  μην φοβασαι .το αρθρο αυτο που σε παρεπεμψα ειναι οτι πιο εγκυρο υπαρχει πανελλαδικα για το θεμα !  ολα τα αλλα ειναι συνηθισμενοι μυθοι .... ρωτα οσους στο ειπανε ,αν απο τα πουλια τους που αρρωστησανε αφησανε κανενα χωρις να το πουλησουν ή να το αμολησουν  ελευθερο ,ωστε να δουνε την επομενη χρονια ,αααααααν το βαλανε και για ζευγαρωμα ,πως μεταδωσε την ασθενεια .....

----------


## Harisagr

Ηδη μετα την τριτη μερα θεραπειας εχουμε και παλι καλα σημαδια. Το σημείο πρηξιματος υποχωρησε και ο χρωματισμος επανερχεται σιγα σιγα στο φυσιολογικό του.

----------


## jk21

βαλε 7 συνολικα .

----------


## Harisagr

Συνεχιζω τη θεραπεια ακομα. Πάνε 10 μέρες. Δεν εχει καθολου πρηξιμο αλλα το σημείο ειναι κοκκινο. Επίσης το πουλάκι κατεβαίνει συχνά στην σχάρα κάτω και κοιταζει προς τα εξω και ξανανεβαινει. Ηλπιζα τωρα που εχει μεγαλυτερο κλουβί να μην κατεβαινει αλλα οι συνηθειες δεν κοβονται. Λέτε να είναι ακόμα ερεθισμένο λόγω του οτι ερχεται συνέχεια σε επαφη με τα καγγελα?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Βαλε ακομα μια φωτο να δουμε την εξελιξη του απο την τελευταία φορα

----------


## Harisagr

Θα το κάνω το πρωι για να μην το τρομαξω τωρα. Ξέχνάω ξεχναω.... :Sign0007:

----------


## Harisagr

Να λοιπον και η φωτογραφια. Η βελτίωση ειναι αισθητη και σκεφτομαι στις αυριο (14 μερες) να σταματησω τη θεραπεία. Δεν εχει κανένα ιχνος κοκκινίσματος όπως ανεφερα παραπανω. Εφυγε την επόμενη μέρα κιολας. Είναι λιγο θολη αλλα αν κανετε λιγο πισω θα τη δειτε!!!

----------


## jk21

στο πισω δαχτυλο φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι υπαρχει μια <<  πορτοκαλι >> διογκωση .μαλλον περνα ξηρη ευλογια .μην συνεχισεις την αλοιφη γιατι θα δημιουργηθουν δερματολογικα προβληματα απο τη συνεχη χρηση .

----------


## Harisagr

Να του κανω κατι αλλο? Η το αφηνω και περναει σαν την αλλη φορα σιγα σιγα. Πάντως η αλοιφή στα πρωτα σταδια που ειναι και πρησμενο το σημειο εκεινο βοηθαει παρα πολυ. Άμεση διαφορα μεσα σε δυο μερες.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειναι πολυ πρησμενο αστο ,αλλα αν ξερενεται και ερεθιστει βαλε ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη .την αλοιφη στοπ .επαναληψη μονο αν ανοιξει και ματωσει και ερεθιστει (αλλα αφου απολυμανεις και κλεισει η αιμοραγια )

----------


## Harisagr

Δεν ειναι καθολου πρησμενο τωρα. Ελπίζω να μην ξανανοιξει η πληγη. Πότε θα μπορώ να έχω τα καναρινια μαζι στο ιδιο σημείο. Βλέπεται ηρθε χειμώνας και πρέπει ολα να τα εχω στο σημείο που εφτιαξα για να μην ειναι εκτεθημενα. Επίσης μετά από πολλές φορες που διαβασα το θεμα για την ξηρη ευλογια εχω μερικες αποριες. Κατάλαβα πως δεν μεταδιδεται η ασθένεια μεσω γέννας αλλά μονο εάν ενα κουνούπι τσιμπήσει το καναρινι που νοσεί και μετα τσιμπήσει και τα αλλα. Στην περίοδο συντηρησης τι γινεται? Προφανώς ισχύει το ίδιο? Με τα άλλα πουλάκια που ειναι στο χώρο κινδυνευουν απο κάτι εκτος απο τα κουνούπια? Μεταδίδεται αλλιώς? Θα μπορεσω καποια στιγμή τωρα με τα πολλά τα κρύα να τα εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι?

----------


## jk21

Οσο ο ιος ειναι σε ενεργη φαση ,μεταδιδεται με καθε εκριμα του οργανισμου .οταν ομως τα συμπτωματα εξαφανιστουν (βαλε και λιγες μερες μετα ... ) περνα σε ανενεργη φαση και με τα κουνουπια να απουσιαζουν ,μονο αιματηρος τσακωμος και πληγη  πχ στα ποδια φορεα και αλλου πουλιου ,ισως μεταφερει την ασθενεια .το θεμα ειναι εχεις σιγουρα ξερη ευλογια; ο καιρος δεν ειναι και ο πλεον συνηθισμενος για κατι τετοιο .αν μου λες οτι δεν εχει ερεθισμενο ποδι ,μηπως βλεπω λαθος ... καμμια καθαροτερη φωτο στο πισω δαχτυλο αν μπορουσες ...;

----------


## Harisagr

Ερεθισμενο ειναι ελαχιστα. Πρησμενο οπως τις πρωτες 2 μερες δεν ειναι καθολου. Αυτο για την εποχη και την ελδηλωση της ασθενειας δεν το ειχα σκεφτεί. Είναι η δευτερη φορά σε δύο μήνες που το εμφανίζει. Η πρωτη φορά όμως ηταν και αυτη μεσα στο φθινοπωρο (Οκτωβρη), αν μπορουμε να πουμε το φετινο φθινοπωρο!!! Δεν εχει εμφανισει καμια απο τις δυο φορές αιμοραγία. Είναι ορεξάτος με ασταματητο τραγούδι και οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι κανονικές. Τρώει κανονικά και όποτε βολεύει ο καιρός του βαζω και μπανιερα.Πλέον ειναι σε πιο καλό κλουβί και δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με τίποτα όταν κατεβαίνει στη σχάρα.

Τι να πω? Εχω μπερδευτεί. Τη μια λέω ότι είναι και την άλλη ότι δεν είναι ξηρη ευλογιά.

Θα ξαναβγάλω αυριο φωτό με τη φωτογραφική μηχανη για να ειναι πιο καθαρή.

----------


## Harisagr

Να και οι πιο καθαρες φωτο και ελπίζω να μας δώσουν μια απάντηση.

----------


## jk21

σαν να μου φαινεται οτι μαλλον τελικα προκειται για ακαρεα (σαν λεπια βλεπω ) και οχι ευλογια .ισως ειχαν ερεθισει καποια στιγμη το ποδι σε καποιο σημειο (πχ το τσιμπουσε ) και υπηρξε φλεγμονη ... η αλοιφη εκτος του οτι ειναι αντιβιοτικη ,εχει και κορτιζονη ...η φλεγμονη μειωθηκε και τα ακαρεα απομονωθηκαν απο τη λιπαρη υφη της και ελλειψει αερα ,αρχισαν να πεθαινουν ... ομως νομιζω υπαρχουν υπολοιματα .αν δεν με μπερδευει η φωτο ... για πειτε βρε παιδια και σεις  ..

----------


## Harisagr

Δεν πηγε καθόλου το μυαλό μου εκει απο την αρχή. Ο νους στο χειροτερο ως συνηθως. Βγήκα και το παρατηρησα λίγο και ειδα οτι εχει και ενα μικρό λέπι στο ράμφος νομιζω. Πολυ πολύ μικρό. Δεν φαινεται καν σε φωτό. Λέτε να συνδέονται η δημιουργηθηκε απλα σημάδι επειδη εχει ''ξεσκισει'' το σουπιοκοκκαλο?

----------


## jk21

αν τελικα ειναι ακαρεα (δεν το λεω σιγουρα γιατι ισως με μπερδευει η φωτο και καποια σημεια που γυαλιζουν σαν λεπια ) στα ποδια ,καθολου απιθανο να εχουν και στο ραμφος

----------


## Gardelius

Απο δικη μου, κοντινή περίπτωση δεν αποκλείεται για ακάρεα!!!! Ίσως εάν εφάρμοζες την θεραπεια με betadin και βαζελίνη !!!

----------


## Harisagr

Να κανω κατι ακομα η να το αφησω μιας και εβαζα την αλοιφη επι 14 μερες?

----------


## jk21

αντιβιωτικη αλοιφη οχι .αν υπαρξει συμφωνη γνωμη και αλλων μελων για ακαρεα (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ) τοτε ειτε βαζελινη με λιγο betadine ανακατεμενο ,ειτε epithol ή αντιστοιχη αλοιφη για ακαρεα

----------


## Harisagr

Θα το παρατηρησω κανα 2 μερες ακομα οσο θα περιμενω τις απαντησεις και τις γνώμες σας, και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## Harisagr

Μετα απο 2 ημερες χωρις αγωγη το ποδι συνεχιζει να παιρνει την φυσιολογικη του μορφη. Οσο για το ράμφος δεν υπαρχει ιχνος σημαδιου σαν λεπι. Προφανώς ηταν κατι αλλο και οχι ακαρεα.

----------


## Harisagr

Μου ειπανε σε ενα μαγαζι για ενα σκευασμα για την ευλογια το οποιο το περνας μια μονο φορα απο το πόδι του πουλιού με ενα πινελάκι. Γνωρίζει καποιος κάτι γι αυτό. Σκέφτομαι εαν απο Δευτέρα δεν έχει γίνει τελείως καλά να αρχίσω μια θεραπεία απο αυτές που μου προτείνατε.

----------


## jk21

δεν γνωριζω .μαθε τι ειναι αλλα μια μονο φορα ... χλωμοΤΑΤΟΝ !

----------


## Harisagr

Αυτο ηταν που μου εκανε εντυπωση και ρωτησα. Ακομα μια πληροφορια. Μυριζει σαν ασετον.

----------


## jk21

καποιο απολυμαντικο μαλλον θα ηταν ή .... λες να ...; μπα δε ... και αν ομως; ....  λες να βαζουν κανενα βερνικι αδιαβροχοποιησης νομιζοντας οτι ετσι δεν θα σκασει ή δεν θα πληγωθει το κακαδι;  με την εφευριτικοτητα του Ελληνα ολα ειναι πιθανα .... θα εδωσε κανενας << εγκυρος >> παλι την ιδεα -εξυπναδα ....

----------


## Θοδωρής

Προσεξε να μην σου δωσουν για ακαρεα των ποδιων.
Υπαρχει ενα σκευασμα για τα ακαρεα των ποδιων των πουλιων που τους το βαζεις
με πινελακι και ειναι σαν βερνικι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι βάμμα ιωδίου σε γλυκερίνη κάπου το είχα δει .

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αυτο ειναι για καθε μερα .λεει για μια φορα μονο .εκτος αν το ραδιο αρβυλα εκανε το καθε μερα , μια φορα μονο  ...

----------


## Harisagr

> Προσεξε να μην σου δωσουν για ακαρεα των ποδιων.
> Υπαρχει ενα σκευασμα για τα ακαρεα των ποδιων των πουλιων που τους το βαζεις
> με πινελακι και ειναι σαν βερνικι


Νομίζω πως αυτο ητανε Θοδωρή. Πολύ περίεργο μου ακούγεται. Ποιος μπορεί να εβγαλε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## jk21

για τα ακαρεα ενα σκευασμα που θα διατηρουσε για καποιο διαστημα ,κατι σαν βερνικι πανω στο ποδι ,δεν θα μου φαινοτανε περιεργο ,αφου μεσα αυτης της γραφης του αερισμου ,θα θελανε να σκοτωσουν με ασφυξια τα ακαρεα ,που ειναι τρυπωμενα στις αμυχες του δερματος των δαχτυλων .αλλο αυτο ομως και αλλο ξηρη ευλογια ...

----------


## Harisagr

> Μου ειπανε σε ενα μαγαζι για ενα σκευασμα για την *ευλογια* το οποιο το περνας μια μονο φορα απο το πόδι του πουλιού με ενα πινελάκι. Γνωρίζει καποιος κάτι γι αυτό. Σκέφτομαι εαν απο Δευτέρα δεν έχει γίνει τελείως καλά να αρχίσω μια θεραπεία απο αυτές που μου προτείνατε.


Απροσεξία μου. Απο την αρχη αυτου του ποστ ηθελα να πω για *ακαρεα* των ποδιων. Γι αυτη την παθηση ειναι το σκευασμα που λεω. Και για τα ακαρεα σκεφτομαι να αρχισω θεραπεια απο δευτερα!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Εχει χρησιμοποιησει καποιος απο εσας αυτο το σκευασμα για τα ακαρεα των ποδιων που το βαζεις μονο μια φορα? Είχε καλα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## Harisagr

Καποιο αλλο σκευασμα ισως η μια δοκιμασμενη θεραπεια. Θελω σημερα να το ξεκινησω διοτι το ποδι του παραμενει στασιμο. εχει μια κοκκινη πληγουλα και φοβαμαι μην επεκταθει και στο αλλο ποδι του.

----------


## Gardelius

Εχει αρχίσει και εμενα πάλι,...κατι παρατηρώ.!!! Είχα κανει μια θεραπεία βαζελίνη ...αλλα μάλλον δεν ειναι αρκετό!!!!!! Χάρη ...αυτο που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης ειναι το πιο καλο (αν δεν παρεις epithol)!! betadin + βαζελινη!!!

----------


## Harisagr

> Εχει αρχίσει και εμενα πάλι,...κατι παρατηρώ.!!! Είχα κανει μια θεραπεία βαζελίνη ...αλλα μάλλον δεν ειναι αρκετό!!!!!! Χάρη ...αυτο που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης ειναι το πιο καλο (αν δεν παρεις epithol)!! betadin + βαζελινη!!!


Καμια λεπτομερεια για τον τροπο....??????

----------


## Gardelius

Ριξε εδω Πρόβλημα στο πόδι μια ματια ποστ #20!!!! νομιζω θα σε βοηθήσει!!

----------


## Harisagr

Και το μυστηριο συνεχιζεται..... Σημερα παρατηρω το ενα του ματακι να εχει μια μικρη διογκωση σαν ''κριθαρακι''. Ειχα δει μια φωτο αναλογη εδω μεσα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τον τιτλο του θεματος.

Παντως οταν βαζω βαζελινη το ποδι του (τις τελευταιες μερες κανει λες και με περιμενει και δεν αντιδρα ιδιαιτερα) για τις επομενες ωρες ειναι λες και δεν εχει τιποτα. Καλυπτει με λεπτο στρωμα γυρω γυρω το σημαδι και το κανει απροσπελαστο απο οτιδηποτε που υπαρχει στον πατο αλλα και στην ποτιστρα διοτι χωνει το ποδι του κι εκει. Αν μπορουσε θα εμπαινε και ολοκληρος!!!

Και για αυτο λεω το μυστηριο συνεχιζεται... ξηρη ευλογια δεκεμβρη μηνα? ακαρεα ποδιων? κατι αλλο? Ελπιζω να βρεθει η λυση.


Παντως πιστευω οτι το πουλι μου το φαγανε καποιοι με το ματι τους. Ειχα πολλα πουλια αλλα αυτο ειναι ολο ιδιαιτεροτητες. Ειναι πιο μικροκαμωμενος σε σχέση με αλλα που ειχα, Ειναι τσαπατσουλης και τα κανει ολα χαλια, αλλα πανω απ ολα ειναι το πουλι με το πιο περιεργο τραγουδι που ειχα. Θα προσπαθησω οσο μπορω για να γινει καλα ξανα και να μπορεσω να το ζευγαρωσω για να εχω και αλλα πουλια σαν αυτον.

----------


## jk21

δεν με εκπλησει πια η ξηρη ευλογια μεσα στο χειμωνα ... βλεπουν και ακουν πολλα τα ματια μου και τα αυτια μου  και off line ... 

στο ματι ισως εχει μολυνση αν το τριβει (μπορει να ακουμπησε καπου λερωμενα με αλοιφη )  .ξεπλυνε με χαμομηλονερο .αν αυριο δειχνει χειροτερα ,ξεκινα tobrex αλοιφη

----------


## Harisagr

Το ποδαρακι του επιτελους επανηλθε με την χρηση βαζελινης. Οχι 100% αλλα πολυ κοντα στο τελειο.

Διαπιστωσα ομως και τα παρακατω μετα απο ενα ελεγχο. Για ριξτε μια ματια.....







Περιμενω τις γνωμες και τις συμβουλες σας. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει καρινα.το ποδι ισως εχει καποια ελαχιστα υπολοιματα ακαρεων .συνεχισε λιγο ακομα ,αρκει να μην λαδωνετε το πουλακι

οι κουτσουλιες αν μεσα στην ημερα ειναι μονιμα ετσι .τοτε ισως δειχνουν προβλημα .προσωρινα μπορει να καταδικνυουν και στρες απο το πιασιμο στο χερι .βγαλε φωτο στην κοιλια χωρις πουπουλα ,να φαινεται καθαρα .κατι σαν ερεθισμενο εντερακι διακρινω προς τα δεξια .πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα του πουλιου; αν κατι δειχνει υποπτο ,ποσο καιρο ειναι που δειχνει ετσι;

----------


## Harisagr

Οχι οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι μονιμα ετσι. Πριν που του αλλαξα αμμο στο ταψακι εκανε ξανα κανονικες. Την ωρα που το εβαλα μεσα εκανε τετοιες.

Ηταν οι πιο καθαρες που μπορουσα να βγαλω. Με δυσκολεψε πολυ. Ειναι πολυ μικροσωμο του πουλι και κοντευε να μου φυγει απο το χερι (ετρεμε κιολας το χερι). Το πιο κιτρινο σημειο στην κοιλια ειναι αυτο στη βαση της καρινας. Το υπολοιπο ειναι πιο ροδινο.

Λεω να το ξαναπιασω αυριο για να μην το στρεσαρω περισσοτερο.

Αν περιμενα να καταλαβω απο τη διαθεση σιγα να μην το ανακαλυπτα! Συμπτωματικα οπως το επιανα αισθανθηκα το κοκκαλο και φοβηθηκα. Το πουλι κανει συνεχως βολτες στο κλουβι, δεν καθεται λεπτο στον πατο και δειχνει υγιεστατο.

Για το τραγουδι του μακαρι να το ακουγατε. Ειναι το πιο μικρο απο τα τρια πουλια μου και τα ''σκεπαζει'' ολα με την ενταση του.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι μαλλον απο το στρες που το επιασες .αυριο τις ξαναβλεπουμε και απλα βγαζεις μια καθαρη στην κοιλια .παρα πολυ ενθαρρυντικο οτι κελαηδα

----------


## Harisagr

Καλημερα στην παρεα.

Να και οι πιο φρεσκιες και καθαρες φωτογραφιες. Μολις πριν λιγο τις εβγαλα. Σημερα που εχει και λιγο ηλιο δεν σταματησε να κελαηδα απο τις 8 το πρωι.

----------


## jk21

εχει ενα μικροερεθισμο δεξια οπως βλεπουμε .βαλε απο τωρα καθαρο χαρτι κατω  (πανω απο την αμμο )να δουμε το βραδυ τις κουτσουλιες ολοκληρης της ημερας .οι κουτσουλιες αν ειναι μονιμα ετσι δεν μου αρεσουν .

----------


## Harisagr

Οι κουτσουλιες του Ριο απο τη μια περιπου το μεσημερι μεχρι τις 8 το βραδυ. Τα σπορακια που φαινονται ειναι απο την ταιστρα πεσμενα και οχι απο τις κουτσουλιες. Νομιζω παντως οτι δεν ειναι σαν τις μεσημεριανες.

----------


## jk21

δειχνουν νορμαλ .απλα αν μπορεις δες αυριο βραδυ αν εχει μεγαλωσει εκεινο το σημειο στο εντερο που φαινεται σαν ερεθισμος .αν και το πουλι δεν ειναι νωχελικο ,δεν εχεις λογους να ανησυχεις

----------


## Harisagr

Καλημερα στην παρεα.

Το σημειο του ερεθισμου δεν εχει καμια διαφορα σημερα. Απο ορεξη δε το συζητω. Κελαηδαει απο το πρωι.

----------


## jk21

προχωρας κανονικα ,αλλα εχεις το νου σου για αλλαγη συμπεριφορας ,κουτσουλιων και καθε 2-3 μερες ριχνε μια ματια στην κοιλια

----------


## Harisagr

Θα το κανω καθε μερα με τις κουτσουλιες και καθε 2-3 την κοιλια για να μην στρεσαρετε κιολας.

Και κατι ασχετο με τις παθησεις. Μπορω με καποιο τροπο να του καθαρισω τις ακρες των φτερων της ουρας που ειναι μαυρα λογω του οτι οταν του αλλαξα κλουβι καθοτανε αρκετα στον πατο και τα λερωσε? Μιας και κανει κρυο και δεν θελω να του βαλω μπανιερα ελεγα μηπως μπορω να το ξεπλυνω οπως οταν καθαριζω με χλιαρο νερο τα ποδαρακια τους καμια φορα.

----------


## jk21

μπορεις με ελαχιστες σταγονες ηπιου υγρου πιατων σε χλιαρο νερο και μετα ξεπλυμμα (στην ουρα )

----------


## Harisagr

Με την ευκαιρια της καθαριοτητας σημερα (καθαρίστικε και η ουρά) εκανα ενα ελεγχο στο καναρινι. Δεν εχουμε καμια αλλαγη στην κοιλια και οι κουτσουλιες ειναι κανονικες. Το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι το σημαδακι στο ματι του που ειχα προαναφερει. Εκτος απο χαμομηλονερο θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω κάτι άλλο για να μην ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω φάρμακο? Φωτο δεν εχω βάλει διότι είναι δυσδιάκριτο το ''κριθαράκι'' που έχει.

----------


## jk21

ηπια αντισηπτικη δραση ,χωρις να ερεθιζει το ματι .μονο το χαμομηλι ξερω να εχει ... βασικα αν δεν επεκτεινεται ,ισως να ειναι και κατι που  θα φυγει στην πορεια και μονο του

----------


## Harisagr

Το καλο αυτο ειναι. οτι δεν επεκτεινεται...

----------


## Harisagr

Παμε πολυ καλα με το χαμομηλι στο ματι. Επειδη μου περίσσεψε τους το εβαλα και στην ποτιστρα σημερα. Εκανα καλα?

----------


## Gardelius

> Παμε πολυ καλα με το χαμομηλι στο ματι. Επειδη μου περίσσεψε τους το εβαλα και στην ποτιστρα σημερα. Εκανα καλα?


Φιλε, ριξε μια ματια εδώ Χαμομήλι στο #6 του Κυριου Μακη!!!! Νομιζω τα λεει ολα!!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Harisagr

> δεν με εκπλησει πια η ξηρη ευλογια μεσα στο χειμωνα ... βλεπουν και ακουν πολλα τα ματια μου και τα αυτια μου  και off line ... 
> 
> στο ματι ισως εχει μολυνση αν το τριβει (μπορει να ακουμπησε καπου λερωμενα με αλοιφη )  .ξεπλυνε με χαμομηλονερο .αν αυριο δειχνει χειροτερα ,ξεκινα tobrex αλοιφη


Εγω και δυο μερες εχει παλι ερεθισμο στο ματι. Εχει κλεισει το μισο αλλα όχι με καποιο φούσκωμα. Να χρησιμοποιησω την παραπανω αλοιφη? Απο που την προμηθευομαι και ποσο κανει περιπου?

----------


## jk21

Ειτε την tobrex αλοιφη (σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα πανω στο ματι ) ειτε σταγονες tobrex 1 καθε 12 ωρες .απο φαρμακειο .αν ο ερεθισμος ειναι σημαντικος ,θα ηταν φρονιμο αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις και σε εξειδικευμενο γιατρο ,για να δει απο κοντα το προβλημα πιο σωστα .

----------


## Harisagr

Tα πραγματα μου φαινεται οτι δεν πανε καλα. Σημερα το πρωι τα ποδια του ''φουντωσαν'' που λεμε απο την ευλογια. Και πιστευω οτι το ιδιο ειναι και στο ματι. Φαινεται απο μακρια οτι εχει καποιο προβλημα με ματι και ποδια. εβαλα για καλο και κακο αντιβιωτικη αλοιφη στα ποδια και θα προσπαθησω να βρω και την αλοιφη για το ματι το απογευμα. Κριμα για τον μικρο και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι με εκανε να χασω τον ενθουσιασμο μου για μια αναπαραγωγη. Δεν προκειται να τον βαλω. Δειτε και τις φωτο απο το ματι. Το κλουβι απολυμανθηκε εκ νεου οι πατηθρες ειναι καινουργιες ξυλινες και περιμενουμε....... Ας πανε ολα καλα..............

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ βαλε να δουμε με καλη φωτο ,οπως αυτες το προβλημα στα ποδια .αν ειναι ευλογια η διαδικασια ειναι γνωστη .αν δεν ειναι ομως ,ισως να πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο ,για περαιτερω ψαξιμο

----------


## Harisagr

Την αλοιφη να την παρω η θα πρεπει να βαλω αλλη αν ειναι ευλογια? Μεχρι αυριο το μεσημερι θα τις εχω βαλει.

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Σημερα εβαλα το πρωι την αλοιφη tobrex στο ματι και διαπιστωσα το μεσημερι οτι του εδωσε μια οψη πιο υγρη και φυσιολογικη και την ξηρη οψη σε εκεινο το σημειο. Λογω οτι το ποδι ειναι πολυ μικρό μπορεσα να βγάλω μονο μια αξιολογη φωτο αλλα ακομα και στις θολες φαινεται το προβλημα.







Κι ενα αστειο απο την ολη κατασταση. Παω να το βγάλω απο το κλουβι σημερα και ορμηξε πανω στο χερι μου και με τσιμπουσε επανελειμενα. Βαρεθηκε το καημενο καθε μερα τα ιδια. Τωρα παντως ακουγετε μια χαρα. Δεν χανει την ορεξη για τραγουδι.

----------


## ninos

δεν φαινεται καθαρα για ευλογια. Η ευλογια δημιουργει κατι σαν σπυρι. Οπως κ να εχει ομως, καλη καθαριοτητα του σημειου κ τις πςτηθρες. Την επομενη φορα κοψε του κ τα νυχακια, διοτι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα !!!

----------


## Harisagr

Καθε δυο μερες τις αλλαζω τις πατηθρες οπως και καθαριζω και τον πατο. Αφου ειναι μεγαλα αυτα τα νυχια πρεπει τοτε να κοψω και απο το αλλο που εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερα!!!

----------


## jk21

Συμφωνω με το ΣΤΕΛΙΟ .δεν μου θυμιζει ευλογια .Ουτε με ακαριαση συνηθισμενη .Θυμισε μου ... μπορει να εχει ηδη αναφερθει ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ..εχει χορηγηθει αλοιφη για ακαρεα; νομιζω ειχες βαλεις celestoderm ή κανω λαθος; (αντιβιωση με κορτιζονη ) 

ΧΑΡΗ αν σε καποιο μελος μας ,δεν εχει εμπειρια με ιδιο προβλημα και το αναγνωρισει ,θα σου ελεγα αν εχεις δυνατοτητα να το ψαξεις με γιατρο .στη φωτο μου θυμιζει περισσοτερο θηλωμα που εχω δει σε σπινους και οφειλεται σε καποιο ιο ( http://btoringing.blogspot.gr/2009/0...for-faint.html ) που ειναι σε αρχικη ομως φαση .δεν ξερω ομως κατι τετοιο στα καναρινια .

----------


## Harisagr

Ευχαριστω για ακομα μια φορα για το ενδιαφερον σας. Δυστυχως δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να το παω σε καποιο γιατρο. Δυστυχως. Και τις αλοιφες που ξεκινησα σημερα θα πρεπει να τα διακοψω για το σαββατοκυριακο λογω απουσιας μου, η θα πρεπει να το παρω μαζι μου στο χωριο πραγμα που δεν το θέλω γιατι εχει κρυο πολύ εκει και ειναι και περιπου μια ωρα αποσταση. Τα φαρμακα που εχω χορηγησει ειναι η αλοιφη celestoderm με γκαραμυσινη η οποία κανει δουλεια οταν το ποδι ειναι στη φαση της τελευταιας φωτο, μετα απο 3 με 4 εφαρμογες. Μετά χρησιμοποιησα βαζελινη η οποια μαλακωνε αρκετα εκεινο το σημειο. Στο ματι εβαλα σημερα πρωτη φορα tobrex  και απο το πρωι μεχρι το μεσημερι ειχε βελτιωμενη εικονα. Και πριν την αλοιφη στο ματι εβαζα κομπρεσες με χαμομηλι. Αυτά ειναι ολα οσα εχω κανει αυτον τον καιρο. Το πουλι αν το παρατηρησεις μεσα στην ημερα δεν παρουσιαζει κατι υποπτο. Ουτε στις κινησεις του και ουτε στο κελαηδημα. Μονο οπτικα εντοπιζεις τα προβληματα. Ενας φιλος που δεν ασχολειτε καθολου δεν το παρατηρησε καν λογω της κινητικοτητας και της ορεξης του. Αυτα απο μερους μου.
Θα προσπαθησω με καποιο τροπο να το δει και καποιος πιο εμπειρος και θα ηθελα αν υπαρχει καποιο μελος απο τη Λαρισα να συναντηθουμε κιολας. Το εχω συνηθισει πλεον με αυτο το πουλι να με ''βασανιζει''. Απο τη στιγμη που το διαλεξα απο το μαγαζι. Αλλα ειναι υπο την προστασια μου πια και θα κανω οτι  μπορω για να το ξαναδω να ειναι καλα.

----------


## jk21

τοτε χορηγησε χωρις διακοπη απο δευτερα (δεν κανει η κορτιζονη να διακοπτεται αποτομα και να επαναλαμβανεται παλι αμεσα ) για 6-7 μερες celestoderm .αναλογως της πορειας θα σου πω ποτε να βαζεις ολο και λιγοτερη ποσοτητα (για τη σταδιακη μειωση της κορτιζονης ).ισως παρει σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα και 1 μερα παραπανω (αν δουμε οτι εχει αποτελεσμα ) .Πριν απο καθε επαλειψη ,θα κανεις καθαρισμο της περιοχης με χλιαρο νερο και betadine και μετα απο ενα 5λεπτο θα βαζεις αλοιφη .Στο ματι  συνεχισε την αγωγη που κανεις .δεν ειναι καλο που θα διακοψεις για σαββατοκυριακο ,αλλα αν δεν γινεται αλλιως  ...

----------


## Harisagr

Δεν γινεται αλλιως. Φοβαμαι θα στρεσαριστει και απο τη διαδρομη αλλα και απο τις πιο χαμηλες η πιο υψηλες θερμοκρσιες αν το εχω μεσα.

----------


## Harisagr

Μετά την διημερη απουσία μου διαπίστωσα σήμερα που πήγα να ξεκινήσω τη θεραπεία ότι το σημαδι στο μάτι του εχει περιοριστεί αρκετά με την χρήση της tobrex.

Όσο για τα πόδια περιμένω γιατί η αλοιφή αυτή έδινε αποτελέσματα μετά απο 3-4 μέρες.

Πάντως το πουλί έχει γίνει επιθετικό απεναντί μου. όποτε πλησιάζω το κλουβι ανοίγει τα φτερά και τσιμπάει με μανία το δαχτυλό μου

----------


## jk21

σημασια εχει να γινει καλα ... τα αλλα θα φτιαξουν

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Σήμερα μετά απο 8 συνεχόμενες μέρες θεραπείας (μαζί με τη σημερινή) το καναρίνι δειχνει αρκετα βελτιωμένο τόσο στο πόδι αλλά ιδιαίτερα στο μάτι. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν πρέπει να συνεχίσω να βάζω και εκει ειναι που θελω τη βοηθειά σας.

Ρίξτε μια ματιά κι εσείς





εδώ φαίνεται ελαφρά και το μάτι του που εχει ανοιξει τελειως και μενει μονο λιγο ερεθισμενο περιμετρικα



Κι εδω φαινεται καλύτερα



Όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο μου περνάει απο το μυαλό οτι το πουλί ίσως να ήταν κάποιο παρατημένο απο τους γονείς, μη κατάλληλο για χαρακτηριστικά μιας ράτσας φωνής (γιατί το έχει πολύ με το τραγούδι) και έπειτα βαπτίστηκε κοινό η προβληματικό τελος πάντων και μου εμφανίζει όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα. Καθώς επίσης και το μέγεθός του το οποίο είναι πολύ μικρό. Είναι κατά το 1/3 μικρότερο από τα άλλα.

----------


## jk21

στο ματι μην συνεχιζεις περισσοτερες μερες ,μην τυχον δημιουργηθει καμμια μυκητιαση .το ποδι αστο να ηρεμησει να το δουμε ... για μενα επιμενει και πρεπει να ειναι ξηρη ευλογια .δεν εξηγειται αλλιως .ειναι διογκωμενο

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικά μαλλον ειναι αυτο που λέγαμε εξ αρχης. Να τονισω οτι οι φωτο στο ποδι ειναι μόλις εχω βάλει αλοιφή γι αυτο και φαινεται ελαφρως ασπρο.

Γι αυτα που γράφω κάτω απο την τελευταια φωτό έχει κανένας γνώμη? Ειδικά για το μέγεθος του πουλιού και αν αυτο υποδηλώνει απο μόνο του ενα προβληματικό πουλί.

----------


## jk21

ολα τα πουλακια ακομα και τα κοινα ,μπορει να κελαηδουν ωραια .για το μεγεθος που λες ,δεν μπορω να ξερω ποσο ακριβως ειναι ,αν δεν το δω απο κοντα ,αλλα οι διασταυρωσεις μεταξυ συγγενικων πουλιων ,μπορει να οδηγησουν σε μικροτερα μεγεθη,απο οσο εχω ακουσει 


βλεπω βρε ΧΑΡΗ την μερα που ανοιξες το θεμα ... ακομα και για ευλογια ο καιρος ειναι παρα πολυς ... μηπως εχει καποιο ξενο σωμα (κανενα ρινισμα ) το ποδι και δεν φευγει;

----------


## Harisagr

Το κοιταξα το ποδι προσεχτικά τη δευτερη φορά που το εμφάνισε και δεν ειχε κάτι. Ούτε πληγή ούτε σημάδι ουτε τίποτα. Μόνο αυτό το εξάνθημα. Τωρα έχει σαν αυτό και στο άλλο πόδι αλλά και στο μπροστινό δάχτυλο αλλά πολύ πολύ μικρότερο. Οπότε αποκλείουμε το χτύπημα και την πληγή απο ξένο σώμα.

----------


## jk21

αν εχει και αλλου .... ευλογια επιμενουσα !

----------


## Harisagr

Νομιζω πως σημερα μπηκαμε στο τελικο σταδιο. Μετα απο εκεινη την τελευταια θεραπεια ολα δειχναν σχετικα καλα και το πουλι ηταν ορεξατο. Σημερα ομως παρατηρησα το ματι του ακομα πιο πρησμενο το ποδαρακι του και το νυχι του μαυρο, καινουργια εξανθηματα και στο αλλο ματι καθως και στο κατω ραμφος, μηδεν ορεξη και κελαηδημα απο το πρωι, και καθεται μονιμως με σκημενο κεφαλι και δεν αντιδρα καθολου ουτε σε κινησεις ουτε σε φωνες. Μεχρι που εβαλα το χερι και το  επιασα χωρις αντιδραση. Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να κανω κατι ακομα για να το βοηθησω. Εβαλα ξανα τα ιδια φαρμακα και περιμενω να δω τη συνεχεια.

----------


## jk21

Πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο επιμενουσα ξηρη ευλογια ... ισως καποια αντιβιωση για τις οποιες δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις ή αν ειναι κατι αλλο ... τι να πω ... σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα και ευχομαι το καλυτερο ,αν και τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα

----------


## Harisagr

Περασε μια εβδομαδα που δεν μπορω να βλεπω το πουλι να ταλαιπωριεται. Πλεον εχει τυφλωθει στην ουσια και δεν με αντιλαμβανετε οταν βαζω το χερι μεσα. Το ποδι εχει πρηστει τοσο που αρχισε να το δαγκωνει και εκανε πληγη και δεν το ακουμπαει καν κατω. Δεν μπορει να σταθει και ειναι μονιμως φουσκωμενο. Μου περασανε πολλα απο το μυαλο οπως το να το αφησω ελευθερο αλλα πιστευω δεν θα πεταξει καν. Εχω φτασει σε σημειο να θελω να κανω κατι να τελειωνει και να ανακουφιστει απο την ταλαιπωρια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βλεπεις ενα πουλακι-φιλαρακι να τελειωνει αργα αργα.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Χαρη αν θες ανεβασε καποια φωτο εδω ή στειλε μου σε πμ ,να δω την κατασταση του και πες μου τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις στο σπιτι ,ειτε για εσωτερικη χρηση ειτε για εξωτερικη τοπικη

----------


## Harisagr

Απο αντιβιωσεις καμια. Δεν ειμαι σπιτι τωρα. Αργοτερα αν επιστρεψω νωρις θα το κανω. Αν και νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να γινει τιποτα....

----------


## jk21

Αν θες να προσπαθησεις με bactrimel απο φαρμακειο ή baytril απο κτηνιατρικα ... μηπως υπαρξει υποχωρηση ... νομιζω ειχες celestoderm ή λαθος θυμαμαι (αλοιφη )

----------


## Harisagr

Φωτο δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω. Γυρισα απο τη δουλεια βραδυ. Πάντως εβαλα celestoderm στο ποδι και tobrex στο ματι

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ χορηγησε bactrimel που βρισκεις ευκολα απο φαρμακειο .ακομα και τιποτα να μην κανει ,θα το εχεις αν χρειαστεις αλλη φορα στα πουλακια .φθηνο ειναι

----------


## Harisagr

Δυστυχως πλεον δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα. Ο Ριο δεν ειναι πια κοντα μας. Τον βρηκα στον πατο του κλουβιου σημερα το πρωι. Προσπαθησα πολυ ολο τον καιρο αλλα αυτη η αρρωστια που πρωτη φορα μου ετυχε, φαινοταν ανικητη. Δεν εχω ξαναδει τοσο εντονη προσβολη. Ακομα και γυρω απο το σβερκο ειχε εξανθηματα. το ενα το ποδι μαυρισε απο την πληγη και το τσιμπημα. τα ματια λες και δεν υπηρχαν.

Κριμα.........

----------


## jk21

Ας αναπαυθει  .....

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ λυπάμαι... Έκανες ότι μπορούσες. Ας αναπαυθεί η φτερωτή ψυχούλα του...

----------


## Gardelius

*Λυπαμαι....
*

----------

